# Transformers: Age of Extinction 3D - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards

na


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Too bad this flick stunk. I won't even consider renting it after having wasted my money in the theater for this one.


----------



## Mike Edwards

lol, it's definitely a bit of a chore to sit through if you're not enamored with the baysplosions


----------



## Tonto

Mike wrote:



> I couldn’t detect ANY 30 hz filter


Am I that predictable???? Well OK then, call me what I am. I can't help it! I love that very low LFE!!!

I think we should take a poll on the whole 30 Hz filter thing & send the results to Hollywood. How many of you guys feel the same way? Do we have these subs for looks or what?

PS: Thanks for the review Mike. Always nice to read you stuff. I'll pick it up on the way home & give it a spin.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Tonto said:


> Mike wrote:
> 
> Am I that predictable???? Well OK then, call me what I am. I can't help it! I love that very low LFE!!!
> 
> I think we should take a poll on the whole 30 Hz filter thing & send the results to Hollywood. How many of you guys feel the same way? Do we have these subs for looks or what?
> 
> PS: Thanks for the review Mike. Always nice to read you stuff. I'll pick it up on the way home & give it a spin.


Lol. Us ht nuts are very predictable about our lfe 

You might have a hard time picking it up on your way home since the release date is almost two weeks away


----------



## Jon Liu

I didn't think it was all that bad, but it wasn't all that great either. I enjoyed this one more than Dark of the Moon. Also having a nice change of pace with Mark Wahlberg instead of Shia Lebeouf was also a nice change. The thing that I didn't like was that it felt loooong.

I will probably add this to my collection when it comes out, especially given the high technical marks.


----------



## Tonto

Aarrrggghhhh! Didn't notice that, OK two weeks then!


----------



## B- one

I hope I like this one fells long not a good sign. Thx for the review Mike! I'll try to wait and buy it used for $9.99 on blu at Family Video gotta love having a video chain still around.


----------



## willis7469

Great job as usual Mike. I was laughing so hard at the ever expanding run time. 
So how low does this track really go?


----------



## Mike Edwards

Who will prevail in the Ultimate Transformers Showdown? Will it be an Autobot, Dinobot, Decepticon or Constructicon? Fans are voting for their favorite Transformer in this daily interactive match-up and are getting a chance to win a 64” Ultra HD TV!

http://www.transformersmovie.com/showdown/



Transformers: Age of Extinction features some amazing cars, but what’s it like to actually drive one of them? Recently, a group of journalists went to Exotics Racing in Las Vegas to find out. You can see the results here-


----------



## NBPk402

Just got my copy in today and watched it a little bit ago... I gotta say the audio in this movie is awesome. I took a peek at my Monster power conditioner during the last 15 minutes of the movie, and it was sucking some power for the bass! The most we had ever hit was 5.5 amps watching a heavy bass music bluray, and this time it was hitting 6+ amps at -20( from reference levels)! Does anyone know how low the bass actually is on this disc?


----------



## Mike Edwards

ellisr63 said:


> Just got my copy in today and watched it a little bit ago... I gotta say the audio in this movie is awesome. I took a peek at my Monster power conditioner during the last 15 minutes of the movie, and it was sucking some power for the bass! The most we had ever hit was 5.5 amps watching a heavy bass music bluray, and this time it was hitting 6+ amps at -20( from reference levels)! Does anyone know how low the bass actually is on this disc?


It gets in the very low teens


----------



## Audiofan1

A hair under 15hz but its got insane levels, just flat out *loud *and plentiful bass! and not to mention a mix that's pretty unique! It does clip a bit but not at all that bad. I for one loved it!


----------



## f0zz

This was the worst movie of the year in my opinion. I understand story/plot can take a back seat to special effects in these films, but the story in this film wasn't even in the car! You really need to turn your brain off to watch this. Don't ask question, just keep eating popcorn and watch the explosions.

I'd really like to see one of these films in the hands of a director that cares about a story line.

I think your rating was a little high. 58 would probably more accurate.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NBPk402

f0zz said:


> This was the worst movie of the year in my opinion. I understand story/plot can take a back seat to special effects in these films, but the story in this film wasn't even in the car! You really need to turn your brain off to watch this. Don't ask question, just keep eating popcorn and watch the explosions.
> 
> I'd really like to see one of these films in the hands of a director that cares about a story line.
> 
> I think your rating was a little high. 58 would probably more accurate.
> Just my 2 cents.


The movie only has 2.5 stars... Which would be around a 50% rating. The reason it has a 88 is because of the other ratings for the movie... ie Audio etc.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Ellis is right. 70% of the movie's weighting is based on the audio and video scares, so the final score tends to lean towards how well the AQ/PQ holds up to since we're more of a tech site rather than a movie only site.


----------



## Audiofan1

Did anyone ever watch Transformers as a kid? I thought they did a good job of evolving the story line to include elements from the various implementations of the series.


----------



## f0zz

Audiofan1 said:


> Did anyone ever watch Transformers as a kid? I thought they did a good job of evolving the story line to include elements from the various implementations of the series.


I think this is one of the worst parts of the franchise. I don't think anyone working on these films ever watched the cartoons growing up. In this particular movie, the dinobots were just tossed in for no reason that made sense. I don't want to spoil it, but it was very disappointing to say the least.


My mistake on the rating.


----------



## J&D

The audio was fantastic. Was a little disappointed in some of the CGI as it was obvious in some parts of film. Overall thought is was good action-packed-mindless entertainment. I went in knowing the plot and storyline would be thin and just let myself enjoy the action. It delivers on that front.


----------



## asere

We went ahead and got a copy for the kids but they won't see it till Christmas. It comes in an interesting Transformer case with Optimus Prime toy. From looking at the box I am not sure if this one has Atmos but oh well they will enjoy it regardless plus no Atmos at home.

http://www.target.com/p/transformer...edium_1_1&term=transformers+age+of+extinction


----------



## Mike Edwards

asere said:


> We went ahead and got a copy for the kids but they won't see it till Christmas. It comes in an interesting Transformer case. From looking at the box I am not sure if this one has Atmos but oh well they will enjoy if regardless plus no Atmos at home.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/transformers-age-of-extinction-optimus-prime-packaging-blu-ray-dvd-digital-target-exclusive/-/A-15813578#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=transformers+age+of+extinction


All discs have Atmos. That's just target exclusive packaging


----------



## asere

Mike Edwards said:


> All discs have Atmos. That's just target exclusive packaging


That is good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Edwards

to celebrate the release of Transformers: Age of Extinction on Blu-ray Combo Pack, the biggest star in the universe, OPTIMUS PRIME, participated in the world famous handprint-footprint ceremony at the TCL Chinese Theater IMAX in Hollywood. Besides OPTIMUS PRIME appearing in multiple forms, actor Peter Cullen, who has voiced OPTIMUS PRIME for three decades, also participated in the ceremony.


----------



## markienyc

I think the ride at Universal beats the movie lol - plus it's infinitely shorter


----------



## asere

I actually enjoyed this one. I though it was entertaining from the start. One of the things that also impressed me was the 2D image. I thought the colors were really nice and the dark scenes really stood out. Sometimes the transformers looked 3D like because it was that good.


----------



## Talley

My wife just bought this for me for my birthday. She bought me a bunch of movies. I rented this when it came out on redbox for a buck. This was before I had anything movie theater at all.... just a dvd and a 36" TV and that was it.

Needless to say... The movie was good for me, I can turn my brain off and enjoy the audio/visuals.... which I seem to enjoy the most.

The audio was down right amazing. I've never had my subwoofer hitting so hard before. The house definitely shook last night when I watched (the good fight parts... I FWD through the slow )


----------



## chashint

I am always way behind the curve on movie watching and we just saw this 2-3 weeks ago.
After struggling through the first three if Transformers 4 had come back with the same cast I would have just passed on this one.
But this group was a lot more fun for me to watch.
There were some very funny scenes throughout and I was not praying for Shia LaBeouf to get squished by a giant foot stomping him to smithereens.


----------

